# Recommendations



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

We're in the market for the 25 RS-S

Had a couple questions that maybe some of you could help out with:

1. Can you recommend a good, quiet generator with enough juice to operate more than one appliance simultaneously? I'm willing to pay more for a top quality and extra quiet unit.

2. Anyone pull with a Toyota Tundra or 4.7L V8? If so, how is that working out for you?

3. Need a good recommendation for a dealer in CA, AZ or NV.

Thanks!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

First of all..........WELCOME!
I can tell you I have had nothing but bad things to say about the dealerships salespeople i have encountered. I even got hung-up on with last one because i would not commit to a deal in the first five minutes of talking with him.(fresno dealer)
I suggest you call Marci at Lakeshore RV in Michigan and have one shipped from there.I am planning on getting mine there.I can have a few mods done by them and still come out ahead.She is pretty easy
to work with so far.

As far as the generators go I think the quietest one is Honda but it is only about 5db quieter than a overseas no name one.I bought the no name for about $300.00 for 3500 watts.

Sorry I can't help with the towing Question!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Can't help you with a quite generator but I can say WELCOME!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 
Reverie tows with a Toyota Tundra and safely, I might add, towing a 28BHS. He's a very nice guy and would be glad to answer any questions about the Tundra and towing.
Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

First welcome to the board you came to the right place to get answers. Of the generators I've seen the Honda was the quietest. Try doing a search for the 2 questions you have. They sound like familiar topics and should bring up some recent discussions. Glad to see you asking before buying. Looks like you'll fit in here nicely.
Bob


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome...

As far as the gen goes. The best is the 2 Honda 2000 set up. Its very quiet. Uses very little gas. 1.1gal for 15 hours each on Eco mode. They are very safe for electronics. Also in a pinch you can use only 1. It will run everything but the air conditioner.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> We're in the market for the 25 RS-S
> 
> Had a couple questions that maybe some of you could help out with:
> 
> ...


1) May I recommend a KIPOR generator (3000TI?)

2) N/A

3) Mike Thompson's in Orange County (Foutain Valley) will deal with you if you are well informed as to what the true value is you should offer and close at. I purchased there with little effort and they even came close to the Lakeshore RV initial offer I threw at them. As far as service goes, I've heard more bad than good stories but I do not have either to share with you. My OB has performed almost flawlessly for 2.5 years now. My understanding is you get better service time with them if you buy from them. If you buy elsewhere and need help from them, you will be put at the end of the waiting list for service. Makes sense to me.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

1) we're still working on a gen solution that works for us- there are alot of options and posts about that

2) We have a Dodge 3500- same trailer as you're looking at









3) We have had nothing but problems and terrible customer service and warranty (service) from Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley, so I would NOT recomend them.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't answer about the tundra, but the generator you could purchase a propane gnerator.

They run on propane instead of gas, are much quieter and can use the propane you are carring on your TT.

I have seen them from 2000 to 6000 watts. http://www.duropower.com/index.asp?FID=15&level=1

the 3000wat id 379 and puts out only 66dBA.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Friendly Pete,

The Honda i2000 is a great - and quiet - little generator. At 2,000 watts you will not be able to run the A/C and the microwave at the same time, but it should do fine for everything else. If you really want the juice, you can buy a pair of them and the parallel connecting kit for a total of 4,000 watts and run it all.

As for California dealers, Give Mike Thompson a call. I have heard good things about them.

It appears you are in the Southwest Pete. If you are looking for a good shakedown trip for your new Outback, we are having a big rally this July in Utah. The 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. is sure to be one for the books, and we would love to meet you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> 1) we're still working on a gen solution that works for us- there are alot of options and posts about that
> 
> 2) We have a Dodge 3500- same trailer as you're looking at
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that about Mike Thompson's. They are definitely the closest to me (about 4 miles). I know they've been here in So Cal since the 1970s. Can you elaborate on the service and warranty issues you've experienced with them?

Thanks to everyone that has replied so far. I know there is a lot of information already in other posts so I feel bad that you have to repeat yourselves. I'm trying to search as many of the other threads that I can.

Whoever wrote the 2 part thread about Batteries did an amazing job! That was good stuff.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

If your willing to pay....go with a Honda 3000. You wont regret it.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

CA Camper said:


> We're in the market for the 25 RS-S
> 
> Had a couple questions that maybe some of you could help out with:
> 
> ...


1. Honda for reliability / quality/ availability of local repair. Kipor or other brand if you want to gamble a little ....... 
Make sure you get an inverter style genset if you want to run delicate equipment such as computers, LCD/Plasma TV's and such. A contractor type genset is cheaper to buy but delivers "dirty" electric power that can damage or shorten the life of delicate electrical devices. 
GET a quiet unit - generator sabatage has been known to happen to campsites with loud generators! 
Make sure you have enough generator for your "normal" usage load. Don't be taken by the peak output wattage of the generator. Example is the Duro DP2000i 2000W Digital Inverter Generator, from the link posted above, actually has a continous rating of only 1700 Watts, Max short term (undefined at Duro) output is 1850 Watts, and surge output is 2000 Watts. 
2. No comment except think about where you plan to travel. The Sierra Nevada Mountains have some steeeeep passes
3. NA

Map guy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> Also, once you get to your destination, where do you put the gens while using them?


I put mine under the rear slide and lock it to the frame with a bicycle lock.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CA Camper









We bought our 28krs from Mike Thompson's in Fountain Valley and everything went just fine...no problems at all. We have found their service/warranty department to be very helpful. I would recommend them to you, especially since they're only 4 miles away.

We have a single Honda 2000 generator and love it...haven't needed A/C as of yet, but it runs the microwave and electric coffee maker (not at the same time) like a champ. We have plans to add another sometime in the future.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I know it is a little far but we bought our Outback from Happy Daze RV in Sacramento and we have been very satisfied with them. They do have some salesmen who are pushy but our sales lady (Twyla) was great not pushy at all. We got out 23RS for $900 less than what Lakeshore could deliver one to us, it costs about $3000 dollars for shipping. Another thing to think about before buying a trailer from Lakeshore is if you have to get warrenty work done it can be hard to find a dealer who will do it or you will be on a long waiting list. A lot of people have ran into this problem, dealers just don't want to do the warrenty work if you didn't buy from them. SO it is better if you can make a good deal locally.

I have a Kipor 3000thi generator, it will run the AC the trailer lights converter/charger and 2 computers with no problems but you can't run the AC and Microwave at the same time. Weighs about 65 lbs and is very quite. The 2 Honda 2000's would be the way to go to run everything. Yamaha also makes some nice Inverter Generators too. The Honda 3000 is another great gen and even quieter but it is very Heavy.

When I transport my generator I make sure I run the gas down then I put the Generator into a large heavy duty garbage bag and tie wrap it before I put it into the back of Tahoe and we never smell gas.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

If money is not the object go with the Honda's.

If you want lightweight go with 2 honda 2000's.

If weight is not the issue, Honda 3000 will also work.

Good luck


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have the Honda 2000i and just love it. It can't run the air, but does fine with everything else. We have a 25ft cable lock that we connect to the trailer so we can put it almost anywhere, even behind a tree. It is very quiet though!
We did try a dealer in Morgan Hill/Gilroy are called Alpine RV, and they were very pushy and did not even deal on an old model! 
good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> We have the Honda 2000i and just love it. It can't run the air, but does fine with everything else. We have a 25ft cable lock that we connect to the trailer so we can put it almost anywhere, even behind a tree. It is very quiet though!
> We did try a dealer in Morgan Hill/Gilroy are called Alpine RV, and they were very pushy and did not even deal on an old model!
> good luck


I have heard of a few people who were able to run the AC with the Honda 2000, It has more than enough to run it just not quite enough to start it.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out the generator comments at the link is under "New Toy".

My preference is the Honda EU3000is. Though heavy I have it on a cart that rolls right up into 28KRS. It is rated at 48db to 58db... one of the quieter ones. Also you can add a wireless remote start/stop to it if you want.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

We have the Honda 2000 but have not used it with our Outback yet. We did use it with our Casita several times and it is great. Quiet enough that you can stand next to it be talking and understand what is being said without any problem. Like others have said you cannot run the a/c and microwave at the same time. Just need to remember it is small and quiet but not a whole house supply for electricity. I feel it does what it is designed to do. One Caution... If you live where there are dirt daubers (aka dirt dobbers) you need to completely cover it when not in use. Daubers got in our exhaust and made themselves a nice home which really did not do much for how the Honda ran. Expensive lesson for us.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you have any concerns about Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley try the MT in Colton. I have had no problems with this dealer and they are always good to work with. 
As far as a generator for your 25rss a Generac Implus 3600 lpg will work. The draw back is you will lose your front storage compartment. It fits in under the drawer in the cabnet and the on/off switch can be located on the flat piece of wood under the drawer. This is a built-in generator that has enough power to operate the microwave and A/C at the same time with power to spare. It weighs 99 pounds and is a inverter type with ramp up on demand feature, oh and it is quiet too.
The compartment is NOT SET UP FOR A GENERATOR so it will have to be converted by someone who knows what they are doing. 
If you have the knowlege on how to do safely install a generator it can be bought for around 1200.00 - 1500.00 on Ebay and another 500.00 aprox in parts. This is assuming you install it yourself if not add about 1500.00 for labor. 
The 25rss, 5'ers and maybe the ROO's are the only Outback that I think this will work in. 
Once it is installed you will have a really nice power station that is stationary and easy to use. Just another option. Kirk


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> If you have any concerns about Mike Thompson in Fountain Valley try the MT in Colton. I have had no problems with this dealer and they are always good to work with.
> As far as a generator for your 25rss a Generac Implus 3600 lpg will work. The draw back is you will lose your front storage compartment. It fits in under the drawer in the cabnet and the on/off switch can be located on the flat piece of wood under the drawer. This is a built-in generator that has enough power to operate the microwave and A/C at the same time with power to spare. It weighs 99 pounds and is a inverter type with ramp up on demand feature, oh and it is quiet too.
> The compartment is NOT SET UP FOR A GENERATOR so it will have to be converted by someone who knows what they are doing.
> If you have the knowlege on how to do safely install a generator it can be bought for around 1200.00 - 1500.00 on Ebay and another 500.00 aprox in parts. This is assuming you install it yourself if not add about 1500.00 for labor.
> ...


Thanks for this suggestion. Altough a bit pricey, the convenience would be great. That's what is nice about those toy haulers. They have the built in gens.

Thanks again to all who have responded. I've read all the posts and this is good stuff!
It's so great that people share information for us new guys.

Gosh darn-it!!! I'm gonna have to make a donation to this site in the near future. It would be highway robbery not to!


----------

